# Subs in Northern NJ



## forestfireguy

We are seeking subs for multiple locations in northen N.J. If interested please E-mail me. We seek expierienced owner operators with jeeps, pickups/mason dumps, we also need 2 larger single axle trucks with at least 10.5 ft blades ,with and without salters, we are also seeking loaders and skidsteers with operators. Those who have their own snow insurance will recieve a higher rate, though if you don't have it please contact me anyway as we can work it out.


----------



## 600rrpilot

I am out of west paterson NJ. Dodge ram 3500 diesel with 8 ft curtis. I will also do walks. Have considered buying a spreader as well if the need arises. I do not have plowing insurance. . I am looking for a lot of work so if you have something substantial let me know.


----------



## forestfireguy

We have loads of work. Please do not take this as me telling you what to do but if you can swing the salter you'll make more whether working for us or someone else including yourself. We can work around the plowing ins. thing. We are grouping routes for our subs now, if you have the salter soon (if you want to buy one) you could be "stand alone" if not we'd have to team you up with one of our trucks or another sub that can salt. Either way if we can agree on a number per hour I think we're good to plow. I'll PM you my business cell #.


----------



## forestfireguy

Ok I can't send you a PM. I think the issue is on my end. E-mail me at [email protected] with your contact info. Please include the year of your vehicle so I can tell my boss.

Thank you for your interest,
ED


----------



## 600rrpilot

I shot you an email. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## cournal

*mahwah here*

looking for work, i own a 2005 dodge 2500 diesel 4 door 4x4. i would be intrested in working. i do not have plow ins. what are the rates??

thanks..


----------



## Aspen Snow

We might have a few trucks available! LOL


----------



## forestfireguy

*Do I know you............????????*

I think I may, but I'm not sure.

Seriously I have some interested subs I'll give you the list when you get back, have fun!!!!

GO GORDON>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PatrickCampbell

Hello -

I do not have a plow yet but thinking about pulling the trigger on a 8 foot Blizzard. I am also in a position where I could buy a salter, but 3k on top of the blade is a lot to spend. Would like to make sure I have some work first!!I have a reliable Cummins Dodge and can work on call or on contract. I am located in Hawthorne. 

Are you guys still in need of subs? 

Patrick


----------



## forestfireguy

Patrick,

Yes we are still looking for some subs. Where exactly are you? You can e-mail me at the address listed above or call me during the day 973-445-8575. I apologize for not replying sooner, things have been hectic.


----------



## kemmer

hey im in bergen county, probly outa the area to help, but what are the going rates fror subs in our area? Chevy 2500HD w/ 8' western


----------



## jersey250

I have a 03 ford superduty meyers 7.5 blade from north plainfield but very familiar with the newark area


----------



## CatPowerwashing

I have a 2006 dodge hemi 2500 with a 8 ft. western plow with plow insurance. do you have anything in bergen county like fairlawn,patramus,elmwood park? call me at (551)486-2983


----------



## dcherill

I have a '03 Dodge Ram Diesel with 8'6" western

call 210-486-8159.

located in Andover NJ (Sussex)


----------

